# So how big do pearl scale cichlids really get?



## kribfish (Feb 23, 2010)

I was at my LFS the other day and saw they had some pearl scale cichlids in (Herichthys carpintis). I was curious about them so I looked up some info online. In the species profile on this site, and several other sites, it say they grow up to 9", other sites and a fish book I have said they can be 12"+. I was curious what peoples experience is with this species and if they really can grow bigger then a foot.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes they get up to 12"


----------



## kribfish (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response!


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

I was wondering this too at one point - I even read in a book that they top out at 7" but the book is quite old. I heard 12"" too.


----------



## cichlid_kid96 (Nov 22, 2010)

yea but it all depends on ur aquarium sometimes they will get bigger and sometimes they will be smaller


----------



## kribfish (Feb 23, 2010)

Huh that's interesting. They are stunning fish and definitely on my wish list!


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

They are great your right - but watch out because they are very aggressive. Mine is starting to claim the tank but my JD and Oscar soon put him in his place.


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

cichlid_kid96 said:


> yea but it all depends on ur aquarium sometimes they will get bigger and sometimes they will be smaller


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I have only seen one 12" carp. in my life. I worked at a LFS in NC. and we got one in as a trade. The guy had him for 12Years. He said that the fish still acted like he did when he was 2years old. this fish had the most impressive nachual hump i've ever seen and the best colors of any carp i've seen in the past 15 years. I wish i had taken pics of him, but the 30 gollon long the store had to put him in didn't do him justice.

So while they can grow to 12" 10' is more likely.


----------



## xXGrEeNxTeRrOrXx (Jan 25, 2006)

BigJagLover said:


> So while they can grow to 12" 10' is more likely.


I agree with this. Even my 3 year old Cyanoguttatus was only 10.5 inches, though given enough time I'm pretty sure he would have approached 12 inches. Carpintis however, are typically smaller.


----------



## marinerm10 (Feb 2, 2010)

Big Jag Lover - mine has been 5.5 inch for over 3 months now seems very slow is this normal?


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

marinerm10; I don't know what the average is for everyone else, but all of the ones i have kept grew to 6" from 1-1 1/2" in about 3-4 months. I also kept them in a 55gallon or larger and did 50-75% water changes weekly. The water temp was always 80-82*F as well. I feed them any and everything they would eat with a base of Hicari or omega one. My fastest grower was a carp. that hit 6"from 2' in 2 monts under those conditions.

As for yours, i'd have to say it's right on schedule to be a brute. Good luck


----------

